# JSF dynamische Tag Auswahl



## rico (17. Mrz 2009)

Hallo,

gibt es in JSF eine Möglichkeit Tags dynamisch zu erzeugen. In einer JSP könnte man beispielsweise sowas machen

```
<c:if test="${myProperty.type == "text"}">
<input type="text" name="${myProperty.name}" ...
</c:if>
```

Viele Grüße
Rico


----------



## Luu (17. Mrz 2009)

Hm?
Sicher gibts dat in jsf


----------



## rico (17. Mrz 2009)

Hm?
und wie mach ich dat in jsf ?


----------



## Prismapanda (17. Mrz 2009)

Benutz JSF-Komponenten und dann das rendered Attribut:


```
<h:inputText name="#{myProperty.name}" rendered="#{myProperty.type == 'text'}" />
```

ungetestet, sollte aber so in der Art gehen...


----------



## rico (18. Mrz 2009)

Danke,

das ist wohl das was ich gesucht habe


----------

